# Hot Water



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The San Marcos river continues to produce quality Guadalupe and Largemouth bass, on exciting topwater explosions, in the heat of the day. The frogs and grasshoppers are at their peak, and the fish are filling up. 

A yellow or white #2 popper, on the end of a short, stout, leader will produce heart pounding action. Find pads, or other vegetation, and gurgle a Miss Prissy along the edge and hold on. Or, pitch your popper where the water meets the edge of a steep clay bank, and strip erratically at right angles through the current. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice pics...and looks like some good fishing.


----------

